# YAMAHA'S for sale in MINNESOTA



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YAMAHA snowblowers YS624


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Are you trying to talk me into a road trip?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Are you trying to talk me into a road trip?


 YEAH sure you betcha no problem there BROTHER DB.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ya sure, I can hear the wife now.... That might be a one way trip.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YAMAHA snowblowers YS624


 Americans make the best snowblowers...Yamaha makes good dirt bikes, and entry level old vintage stereos....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> Americans make the best snowblowers...Yamaha makes good dirt bikes, and entry level old vintage stereos....


 I KNOW THAT I just posted it for the people that like them. I WILL NEVER OWN 1.


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> POWERSHIFT93 said:
> 
> 
> > YAMAHA snowblowers YS624
> ...



And who may that be?


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

The link has been deleted. Too bad. Must have moved quick!




Kenny kustom said:


> And who may that be?


I think he was just trying to stir the pot with a baseless comment...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> Americans make the best snowblowers...Yamaha makes good dirt bikes, and entry level old vintage stereos....


I love my Yahama Bass! 










I won it in 1992, Billy Sheehan signature model. I got to meet Billy Sheehan and go back stage at the Rush "Roll the Bones" tour as part of the prize! 

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Say it ain't so .... Powershift is selling off his Toro and moving on to Yamaha  Oh the Humanity !!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> Americans make the best snowblowers...Yamaha makes good dirt bikes, and entry level old vintage stereos....


Are you talking about the only snow blowers "Americans" make, HONDA


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> greatwhitebuffalo said:
> 
> 
> > Americans make the best snowblowers...Yamaha makes good dirt bikes, and entry level old vintage stereos....
> ...



Good morning Mr. Bryant, 

Thank you for contacting Honda Canada. 

We appreciate your interest towards our Honda snow blowers. We wish to inform you the engine is manufactured in Thailand while the unit is assembled in Japan. 

Once again Mr. Bryant, we thank you for contacting Honda Canada. 

Sincerely, 

HONDA CANADA INC. 

Kar Lun Wong 
Customer Relations Specialist 

Although... They don't state where the parts are made.


----------

